# Tennon Jig



## rhrwilliams (9 Sep 2014)

Hi all, 

I usually cut tennons on a router table with a cross cut. However I'm making some big doors at the moment and the router table is not big enough .

Does anyone have any plans for a good jig to use a handheld router with ? I was thinking I could make a T shaped peice of wood , same thickness of doors and use that to cut tennons , but an actual jig would be better.

If be interested to see how other people do it with hand held routers, specifically big tennons for doors etc

(Note I'm rubbish with hand tools so we can rule that out )


----------



## mailee (10 Sep 2014)

For cutting tennons on long pieces I use this home made jig.



it is a simple jig to make out of scrap and as long as the stops are set square to the base of the jig it works fine. I made this one adjustable for differing length tennons but you could just set the length by screwing the cross piece in place. i have built two hot tub gazebos with this and it works fine. HTH. :wink:


----------



## rhrwilliams (10 Sep 2014)

That looks ideal ! 

Thanks for sending that . It's good to see what other people have done .


----------



## rhrwilliams (15 Sep 2014)

I tried making something similar but got some more ideas. ....

Ive designed a box /jig loosely around a jig in a book I have bought (Roy Suttons Jigs) and I have produced CAD plans to get a cutting list.

Ive probably over though this ......but.....Ill happily post up DWG file or PDF if anyone is interested.


----------



## rhrwilliams (15 Sep 2014)

I tried making something similar but got some more ideas. ....

Ive designed a box /jig loosely around a jig in a book I have bought (Roy Suttons Jigs) and I have produced CAD plans to get a cutting list.

Ive probably over though this ......but.....Ill happily post up DWG file or PDF if anyone is interested.


----------



## rhrwilliams (15 Sep 2014)

Also, Mailee sorry to be thick, but do you use a spelch block or a piece of wood to stop breakout ?


----------



## rhrwilliams (15 Sep 2014)

Also Also.....

To the person that PM'd me , I don't know how to get my inbox , but to answer the question I have a record router table that has a sliding table. I have modified it so it has a actual clamp to secure down a workplace, but its too small to take a 2" x 5" door stile


----------



## mailee (15 Sep 2014)

Yes, on the underside of the jig there is an edge that runs the length of the jig and keeps the timber square to the jig. This then also doubles as a spelch block as does the one at the front which butts up against the end of the timber. HTH. :wink:


----------



## rhrwilliams (19 Sep 2014)

I made a jig, took a couple of hours but really pleased. Dead straight tenons. no fuss 

I find it hard to upload photos wears videos can be uploaded straight off my phone 

If anyone wants the plans let me know ! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eQ8gAHGAI8


----------



## mailee (20 Sep 2014)

I just watched your video, very nice work. One question though, what does the router index off? It doesn't show the router being used in the video so do you use the router edge guide on the end?


----------



## rhrwilliams (21 Sep 2014)

The router has a guide bush in it which runs along the edge of the box. The lose bit of wood is so you can get a support either side of the router base. I just use a spelch block to get the line of the tenon.

Its sad really that I'm so pleased with it but I think its great , I've been making loads of tenons and getting sorted for my project to make some internal doors.


----------



## mailee (22 Sep 2014)

Ah I see. No it's not sad at all. I am still pleased when I make a jig that works well and saves me time in the shop. I would be lost without jigs for my routers. :wink: I say give yourself a pat on the back and enjoy the speed with which you can now cut tennons on larger lengths. :wink:


----------

